# Painting Factory Baked Enamel



## Merlinsmerkin (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm looking to paint over what i believe to be a baked on factory enamel on a high traffic set of stairs at a local gym. Does anyone have any tips for surface prep besides a good cleaning and wipe down with mineral spirits? My sherwin rep seems seems confident that we can just paint 2 coats of Macropoxy 646 directly over top with maybe a light scuff. I've never used the product before, so any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Macropoxy is a two component conversion coating. It will make a durable chemical resistant coating. If the existing coating on the stairs is also a thermoset coating, like powder coating, or fusion bond, a mechanical anchor would perform best. This can be achieved by removing all surface contaminants with a non residue solvent or cleaner, and sanding to create "tooth" in the existing coating. It looks impractical to abrasive blast it and powder coat it off site.


----------



## Merlinsmerkin (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks so much for your quick and detailed response! And yes, an on site prep and paint is the best option as the customer is very budget conscious and the stairs are the main access point the gym above


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Macropoxy is a two component conversion coating. It will make a durable chemical resistant coating. If the existing coating on the stairs is also a thermoset coating, like powder coating, or fusion bond, a mechanical anchor would perform best. This can be achieved by removing all surface contaminants with a non residue solvent or cleaner, and sanding to create "tooth" in the existing coating. It looks impractical to abrasive blast it and powder coat it off site.


I agree this is a great suggestion however macropoxy has a significant odor and will disrupt the customers. Will have to be done at night or perhaps a polyaspartic?


----------

